# Topics > Mixed reality > Augmented reality >  Spark AR Studio, augmented reality developer platform, Meta Platforms, Inc., Menlo Park, California, USA

## Airicist

Developer - Meta Platforms, Inc.

sparkar.com

sparkar.facebook.com/ar-studio

go.fb.com/Spark-AR-Partner.html

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook launches augmented reality Camera Effects developer platform"

by Josh Constine
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook launches a camera platform for developers to push augmented reality forward"
Games, art, notes, and more

by Casey Newton
April 18, 2017

----------


## Airicist

Behind Facebook's new Camera Effects

Published on Apr 19, 2017




> At F8, Facebook launches it's augmented reality platform, Camera Effects. TechCrunch talked to the team and tested out some of the new augmented reality filters that have been built so far.

----------


## Airicist

Introducing the New Facebook Camera

Published on Apr 26, 2017




> Now there are three ways to share with your Facebook camera - Stories, Direct, and as always, News Feed.

----------


## cleveroad

Also article What is Camera Effects Platform and How to Use It for Your Business

----------


## Airicist

"Camera Effects Platform is now Spark AR"

by Nikhil Chandhok
October 5, 2018

----------


## Airicist

Article "Facebook adds Windows support to Spark AR Studio"

by Dean Takahashi
April 30, 2019

----------


## lukejamie07

Great, thank you Airicist for keeping us updated. One more article Creativity for all: Facebook’s Spark AR now lets anyone build and share effects on Instagram

----------

